
Lessons from the frontline on how to figure out startup sales - fredsters_s
http://www.heavybit.com/library/video/things-i-have-learned-about-sales-so-far/
======
fredsters_s
I'm the guy talking in the video. Sales is hard. It's the number one thing b2b
startups fuck up. I have a pretty pragmatic approach which is hard-learned.
Happy to answer any specific questions if you got 'em.

